
Who Killed the Junior Developer? - signa11
https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/who-killed-the-junior-developer-33e9da2dc58c
======
RickJWagner
Colonel Mustard did it, in the library, using an overly-complicated web
framework to strangle the junior.

------
danjoc
Dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16367997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16367997)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll merge the comments there and roll back the clock on that one.
Thanks!

------
johan_larson
It was me. The E-dropping PBR-drinking little rat-fink wouldn't stop making
fun of my 80s music collection. So I sent him on an errand I knew he wouldn't
come back from.

Girls just wanna have fun, and senior devs just want some God-damn peace and
quiet.

